# Is my pygmy hedgehog depressed / bored???



## Louisa101 (May 28, 2018)

Hi there ive had my 10 week hoggie for 2weeks when i first got him he was so active and inquisitive.
Now when i get him out for bonding time he seems to be always burrowing wanting to find a dark place to hide.
He's friendly he likes to borrow in my top and lets me pet & rub him but his behavior has changed. He's not interested in much i know that hes quilling. Also looked on him last night and he was hiding behind the litter tray. Can some one please give me some answers thanks 🙂 i have alot of patience with him but I'm still learning just want to rule out possibilities 
Thanks


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

They're mostly nocturnal so maybe it's just the wrong time of day.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

2 of the 6 hedgehogs I have owned in the past 5 years have been very similar.

Majority of their time out would be spent hiding/ finding somewhere warm and dark or sleeping. 

IMO, 2 weeks isn't very long and he is probably still settling in and getting used to his new surroundings. 

It may be that this is just the personality of this individual hedgehog.

I would suggest that you carry on handling him and offering out of cage "play time" and in time he may well surprise you and become more active and want to explore more once he has settled. 

Also, try him with different foods to see what he likes and then when you have him out use these to encourage him from coming out of his hiding place. Chicken and LIVE mealworms are almost always irresistible :lol2:


----------



## Louisa101 (May 28, 2018)

I agree i do think its his personality and hes still settleing in. Hes a bit more acrive now. He dosent like any lights on at all. He loves his crickets, locusts & mealies thanks for the reply 🙂


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*pygmy hedgehogs*

Hi yes it early days he is still settling in to his new home , quilling can really make them upset for a while and its his first , just keep handling him each eve ,give him a small treat when you get him out example meal worms , I would normally say make sure he is warm ,in this weather time of year he will be fine . make sure homes is not in direct sunlight , and will you let him have a wheel at 12 weeks that should keep him happy at night , Sarah


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Louisa101 said:


> I agree i do think its his personality and hes still settleing in. Hes a bit more acrive now. He dosent like any lights on at all. He loves his crickets, locusts & mealies thanks for the reply 🙂


Aw bless him. Hopefully you and him continue make progress !

Do you have any photos !? 

:flrt:


----------

